# Kawasaki mule purchase



## BPTH143

Where is the best place to buy a kawasaki mule pro fxt. Live south of houston about an hour. Who has the best price?


----------



## H2

GOE Kawasaki 
Angleton, TX


----------



## BPTH143

Anyone had any experience going from a ranger to the mule pro fxt? Any regrets?


----------



## djwag94

BPTH143 said:


> Anyone had any experience going from a ranger to the mule pro fxt? Any regrets?


Here's a thread from last year

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1049418&highlight=ranger+mule


----------



## GearGuru21

Just saw this post, if you haven't already purchased one, check out UV Country in Alvin. Their prices are fair, but they specialize in aftermarket products to get your rig setup right for hunting. Btw, you'll love the Pro. I've gone through several older models of Mule and while they were incredibly reliable, they were ridiculously underpowered with terrible suspension. The Pro is a completely different animal. Good luck!


----------



## BPTH143

I went there last week looking to purchase. Their sales department is extremely disappointing for the size of operation they have. It has since pushed me into considring purchasing a ranger. Still on fence on what to purchase now. I know the rangers are proven. Kawasaki has never had a comparable product until now with the pro. I really like the pro, just wish there was a good place to purchase one.


----------



## bigfishtx

I owned a Ranger and went with the Pro last fall. I have no regrets, they are a superior machine IMO.


----------



## j4577

bigfishtx said:


> I owned a Ranger and went with the Pro last fall. I have no regrets, they are a superior machine IMO.


Do you do any ranch type work with yours? The tiny bed when in four seater configuration seems too small for just about anything.


----------



## BPTH143

The small bed is also a concern i have and has me leaning toward a ranger. Does anyone have any first hand info on this concern?


----------



## bigfishtx

I fold the back seat up most of the time, if I have people out and need the back seat I put in down. Yes, the bed is smaller with the back seat down, that is the ONLY drawback. For me, the shorter turning radius is a big plus though. We feed a lot on pens during the winter and getting around in them in the mud is tough with the Ranger turning radius.
If you need the back seat and larger bed, I would suggest a bed extender for the Mule.
I can tell you, it has a nice ride, lots of torque, and is quieter if you hunt. It has a nice warranty too, 3 yrs.
I have now had it 8 months and put close to 200 hrs on it, and it has been trouble free.


----------



## GearGuru21

*Mule Pro*

BPth, everything BigFishTx said is spot on. The convertible bed is gold. If a project on my ranch calls for more than 3 grown men sitting in the front seat of the Mule with the long bed option, then a truck or second vehicle is needed anyway. Also, whatever doesn't fit in the bed, like feed bags, can always go on the roof. I have an aftermarket aluminum roof with rails on mine and I have put an extra 500lbs on more than one occassion. Another thing to look at is the overall construction on the Pro vs a Ranger; check them out side by side from the rear and you'll see the frame on the Ranger is built like a toy. If you pull the trigger, send me a note and I'll get you some info on custom accessories for work and play.


----------



## Txsparky

I am trying to decide between the Mule pro FX (3 seater) and FXT 6 seater
I like the bigger bed of the FX and then using a high rack for extra seats

Any thoughts?

Are the extra seats worth it?


----------



## bigfishtx

Txsparky said:


> I am trying to decide between the Mule pro FX (3 seater) and FXT 6 seater
> I like the bigger bed of the FX and then using a high rack for extra seats
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Are the extra seats worth it?


When you need them!!!
Nice thing is that second seat folds up and stores away until you do. I have had mine 9 months now, use it everyday and its a good machine.


----------



## uncle dave

I have a ranger now, but the next one will be a mule.


----------



## terryguidry

I have a 2015 Pro FXT EPS, red, bought it to ride the grandkids around the block, steel top, DOT windshield, 4" lift, 14" wheels, 28" tires, couple of hours on it, no scratch's, only on asphalt. 281-536- 9597.


----------

